# Look what I found



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Stopped at BAls today to pick up my zig zag eels this is what I found had to have them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Stopped at BAls today to pick up my zig zag eels this is what I found had to have them.


It's a very nice Delhezi


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice pat!!!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys I really like the oddball fish lol


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

He`s cool looking


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope you have better luck with yours than I did with mine...Half the time I didn't know if he was dead or alive...it always hid. Very nice fish!


----------

